
I fixed a bug in one of the U.S.'s systems for detecting nuclear explosions - edward
https://twitter.com/vaurorapub/status/1265335071130566656
======
seesawtron
cool. This serves as a reminder why both human intelligence and machine
automation to control weapons of mass destruction from launching and killing
us all are so vulnerable and need to be denuclreaized before its too late.

